#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-07-25
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hi
<rmg51> hi hi
<JonathanD> how goes? :)
<rmg51> to early to tell
<rmg51> just getting started
<JonathanD> heh :)
<InHisName> Sorry to have slept in so much, late morning to you, JonathanD
<JonathanD> Morning InHisName
<jedijf> Pennbot
<ChinnoDog> He must be taking a coffee break.
<jedijf> it's that fancy ip
<andrew> hmm
<teddy-dbear> silly bot
<PennBot> silly bear
<teddy-dbear> that I am :-D
<andrew> Yar, I've had gnome/compiz freeze on me too many times now...
<rmg51> far as I can tall it's a11.04 thing
<rmg51> had that happen to me too
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<andrew> rmg51: so, I'm not the only one?
<andrew> it comes back up after going to tty1 or something and back to it
<rmg51> yep
<rmg51> it's kinda stupid
<andrew> but sometimes it treats the dual screen setup as one large monitor and merges everything togehter and stretches windows across both...
<andrew> rmg51: is there a bug filed for it, or not?
<rmg51> most of the time all I have to do is click on the clock
<rmg51> never looked
<ChinnoDog> cheeseburger_subs_in_walking_distance++
<ssweeny> sounds dangerous
<ChinnoDog> It is. They have good fries too
<JonathanD> mmmm
<waltman> what is this "sub"?
<ChinnoDog> Would you prefer "cheeseburger hoagie"?
<waltman> No, I would NOT prefer a cheeseburger hoagie, tyvm :)
<JonathanD> they're quite tasty
<waltman> It just seems wrong.
<waltman> For one thing, burgers aren't the right shape...
<ChinnoDog> You can make them fit
<JonathanD> try it sometime
 * waltman makes the sign of the cross
<jedijf> cheeseburger_subs++
<jedijf> pizza di roma in atlantic city
<jedijf> 24 hours
<pleia2> they actually are quite good
<pleia2> I was skeptical too
<jedijf> there is a science to it though; i don't like when they just cut the patty in half and place it in a roll
<pleia2> yeah, it needs to be evenly distributed
<waltman> maybe if it were like a bolognese sauce sub...
<jedijf> pleia2: really good job saturday
<pleia2> jedijf: thanks :)
<waltman> Indeed, you were great.
<jedijf> waltman: do you think i can get someone to make me a fried bologna sandwich
<waltman> I was going to suggest you get a Schmitter, but I think that's pork roll, not bologna.
<jedijf> taylor pork roll on the boardwalk cooked on the conveyor oven....i don't think that exists any longer
<jedijf> waltman: schmitter? is that from your nemesis, the price changing no notice primos?
<jedijf> pleia2: did you dunkin'? i saw you rita'd
<pleia2> jedijf: 4lbs of coffee acquired!
<jedijf> sweet
<pleia2> and I had one of the bagels there at fosscon on saturday :d
<waltman> jedijf: No, it's from a bar named McNally's in Chestnut Hill.  You can also get them at Citizen's Bank Park.
<jedijf> i don't utilize chestnut hill enough
 * jedijf wonders why not
<jedijf> sometimes you skip over the places that are closest
<waltman> The best place in Chestnut Hill these days is the Penzey's spice shop
<SamuraiAlba> How was FOSSCon?
<SamuraiAlba> Couldnt go due to scheduling snafu :(
<JonathanD> good
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: there aren't DDs in SF?
<SamuraiAlba> My sons custodial parent (his grandmother) decided to let his mother (cheating ex) have him till 1pm.... without telling me jack
<SamuraiAlba> Wouldnt answer the phone or anything
<SamuraiAlba> Finally had to call her other daughter at work and threaten court to get son... on MY weekend.
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: nope
<SamuraiAlba> pleia2!
 * SamuraiAlba hugglebombs Pleia2
<pleia2> morning
<SamuraiAlba> morning to u!
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to u!
<pleia2> you too!
<SamuraiAlba> http://hackaday.com/2011/07/23/the-firebird32-a-new-dev-board-on-the-block/
<PennBot> Title: The Firebird32, a new dev board on the block - Hack a Day (at hackaday.com)
<SamuraiAlba> I need the LCD pack for my Atmeg 1280...
<SamuraiAlba> dangit
<pleia2> I have photos from fosscon, but long weekend means busy work day and I won't have them up until later
<SamuraiAlba> and I need to pull Fedora off and just go back to Ubuntu.
<SamuraiAlba> u back in NJ?
<SamuraiAlba> PA I mean
<SamuraiAlba> :O
<pleia2> I came to fosscon, but I'm back in san francisco now
<JonathanD> pleia2: yet you had enough time for CAKE photos :p
<SamuraiAlba> ahhhh4
<SamuraiAlba> okies
<pleia2> JonathanD: I have to do sorting and uploading! cake photo was just a quick picture from my phone :)
<JonathanD> pleia2: I'm just messing with you :p
<SamuraiAlba> ok.  Any good development software for the Arduino Mega 1280 under Ubuntu?
<ssweeny> vim
<SamuraiAlba> a GUI app, I meant
<ssweeny> gvim :)
<SamuraiAlba> :P
<SamuraiAlba> Now... to port grammies pone over to her NetTalk Duo...
<jedijf> i briefly used the arduino software with the teensy add on for my teensy++, i use C too
<SamuraiAlba> I need to write some LCD code for my mega
<SamuraiAlba> I want it to scroll cute messages to Rebecca over the network
<jedijf> i was falling asleep, so honestly...i don't recall anything except the led blinked, and i changed blink rate
<SamuraiAlba> We're sort of back together
<SamuraiAlba> dang.. 54.95 for the cat5 network tcpip interface board...
<jedijf> get a propellor
<SamuraiAlba> already have the mega 1280 :)
<JonathanD> just had a nice little jog.
<JonathanD> slihgtly damp jog, though.
<rmg51> what happened to the rain gear?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-07-26
<ChinnoDog> Someone with experience drilling holes into walls: What does it mean when my stud detector goes nuts at many places on the wall?
<rmg51> you found many nails?
<ChinnoDog> It is the electronic type of stud sensor, not the magentic kind
<rmg51> or you have metal studs
<ChinnoDog> So, ultrasound
<ChinnoDog> If I move it vertically or horizontally it detects high density areas all over the place and also throws errors at other places
<rmg51> then you found many studs in one place
<ChinnoDog> Doesn't seem possible. They aren't evenly spaced
<ChinnoDog> Perhaps I would be better off using a drywall anchor so I don't drill into anything important
<rmg51> punch a hole, look in :-D
<ChinnoDog> oh. It isn't really relevant. I don't know where my drill bits are
<rmg51> still at the store?
<ChinnoDog> I am not at the store. I was looking through my box'o screws
<rmg51> I was referring to the drill bits
<ChinnoDog> ooh. lol
<ChinnoDog> No, I have a set somewhere
<ChinnoDog> ... in a box
<newPAubuntuUSER> no one on should of figured lol
<newPAubuntuUSER> oh well try again another time
<newPAubuntuUSER> bye
<ChinnoDog> hmm
<pleia2> strange
 * ChinnoDog shrugs
<KesjiBihcoh_x> ..
<rmg51> morning
<InHisName> Yea, rmg51 beat JonathanD up to first morning greeting of the day.
<JonathanD> meh
<JonathanD> I forgot this channel :P
<JonathanD> 09:25:24 <+JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> shame shame
<rmg51> I don't speak utc :-/
<JonathanD> I'll give a talk on it next year.
<andrew> InHisName: I beg to differ: 01:43:01 < JonathanD> I woke up.
<ChinnoDog> morning--
<JonathanD> oh, right.
<ChinnoDog> People on the metro don't like mornings either. It is silent on the ride in.
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: are you insinuating that SEPTA rail folks are noisy?
<ChinnoDog> idk. I don't ride SEPTA. Do they talk in the morning?
<InHisName> Since their big price jack for surbanites, I haven't been on in months.
<InHisName> I did ride subway twice this summer.  Not rush hour.   Few spoke to others.   Lotta equipment noise need to be a foot away to hear.
<ChinnoDog> How much does it cost you? I think it is costing me like $4.65 just to come in here in the morning.
<ChinnoDog> I forget what the trip back costs.
<ChinnoDog> I can save money by coming in late but only a few cents by coming in early
<InHisName> Train used to be only that.  Now RUSH price ALL the time.  $6 or $7 each.    Subway is one token, we buy 10 and save some.
<ChinnoDog> ouch
<JonathanD> needs to go down, not up
<JonathanD> get people off the durn roads.
<ChinnoDog> I save a few cents each trip because I have a non-disposable metrocard, but that is it
<InHisName> Check the unlimited usage monthly pass.  May be way cheaper than 20 round trips, worth it if you travel 5x a week.
<InHisName> Plus bonus of travel nights weekends no extra charges.
<ChinnoDog> I think I already checked
<ChinnoDog> yea, not worth it. The longest they do is 7-day fast pass for $47.
<ChinnoDog> Thus far I've been putting $20/wk on my card and haven't run out yet.
<ChinnoDog> Only other ways for me to get discounts is to be in primary or secondary school, be a senior, or be disabled. I'm not growing any younger, 32 is too young to pass as a senior, and being disabled does not sound very fun.
<InHisName> AND its not 59 or 62 BUT fully 65.   I gotta wait some more too.
<InHisName> I am at begining of R2 line at Warminster.   Do you also travel the full length of a line ?
<JonathanD> I know I took the train from norristown to conshohocken the other day.
<JonathanD> and it was $3 something.
<InHisName> Coulda ridden a bicycle on the trail  !     V8 head smack time.
<JonathanD> InHisName: need moar tiers.
<JonathanD> *tires
<JonathanD> also need bike, but thats sort of related.
<InHisName> Count in family is 12 bikes.   4 are mine.
<JonathanD> InHisName: my bike is in my parents storage unit.
<JonathanD> it has 2 dry rotted tires.
<ChinnoDog> I have a bike. It needs new tires, and maybe new pedals depending on how much I fear for my life using the current ones
<JonathanD> what do bike tires cost anyway?
<ChinnoDog> idk
<JonathanD> coffee time.
<ChinnoDog> I figure after it cools off a bit I will tote it over to the local bike shop and tell them to make it better.
<InHisName> Haven't bought any in 22 years.   My stored ones are getting a little dried out now.
<ChinnoDog> tires in 22yrs??
<InHisName> I paid under $10 back then
<ChinnoDog> My tires have slime in them. I am afraid my slime is dried out.
<JonathanD> InHisName: so it's probably $50 each by now ;)
<InHisName> I had like 20 tires when I got married in 92.  Riding LOTS less with foster parenting.
<InHisName> Tires last longer when you ride lots less.
<InHisName> Biketiresdirect.com has from $15  up to UGGGHA  $75 (probably only fits on racing bikes)
<ChinnoDog> idk how to put tires on myself. Is that difficult?
<InHisName> Can be, I can put them on with hands only.  A few tighter ones I resort to using tire irons to help out.   Getting them off is a bit harder.  More usage of irons.
<InHisName> So many sizes, styles etc.  Need to be sure you have right one chosen to buy.
<ChinnoDog> I think I"ll let the bike shop do it
<ChinnoDog> I work on computers. Bike shop can work on my bicycle
<jedijf> WOW. why did i wait so long to switch to chrome in the office? *big* difference
<jedijf> on my only available option of crappy regular dsl
<waltman> I've had to give up on safari on my imac at Drexel. Not only is it slow, but it somehow manages to slow down everything else, too.
<jedijf> you know, i have been blaming vmware, but maybe i'll find that ff was doing the same forme
<JonathanD> e/73
<ChinnoDog> vmware makes a good scapegoat
<JonathanD> so does jedijf
<JonathanD> jedijf: stop making my computer slow.
<teddy-dbear> jedijf: doesn't make computers run slow....
<teddy-dbear> he makes them stop running :-D
<jedijf> that's called learning
<jedijf> i use epiphany mobile, maybe i'll try chrome
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: add more yeast. It works for bread.
<jedijf> standing desk hack with milk crates
<ChinnoDog> I need to change my legal name into something more unique
<JonathanD> like ChinnoDog?
<ChinnoDog> No, not that unique. haha
<waltman> If I wanted to be pedantic, I'd point out that being unique is like being pregnant, you either are or your aren't.
<waltman> s/your/you/
<jedijf> i have always thought we shouldall take on our nicks as fictitious names
<JonathanD> Works for me.
<jedijf> lol. done huh?
<JonathanD> Pretty much ;)
<ChinnoDog> People only call me ChinnoDog at IRC related events. haha
<waltman> People called me waltman before IRC :)
<ChinnoDog> Before I was ChinnoDog I was Orion, before I knew there were actual people with that name. And occasionally I was SnowDog as Orion became common on IRC networks.
<ChinnoDog> 10 points if you know where "SnowDog" came from.
<waltman> The Iditarod?
<ChinnoDog> nope
<teddy-dbear> maybe the movie Snow Dogs
<ChinnoDog> I don't know that movie
<ChinnoDog> That movie is from 2002. I was using SnowDog in 1995.
<pleia2> typical formulaic disney kids movie
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: seen it?
<pleia2> I wouldn't say that, it was playing on a tv in a room I happened to be in once
<waltman> You had a pet huskie?
<waltman> husky?
<waltman> You ARE a husky?
<ChinnoDog> I had a german shepard for about 3 weeks as a teenager. It liked to take me on walks. Aside from that, never owned a dog.
<waltman> Did it like the snow?
<ChinnoDog> idk. The 3 weeks were during the summer.
<waltman> And that's why you were called SnowDog? Weird.
<ChinnoDog> No. Keep guessing.
<teddy-dbear> maybe he liked to eat yellow snow ;-)
<waltman> It's cockney rhyming slang for quahog?
<ChinnoDog> waltman: no
<js2day> hey
<JonathanD> hi
<ChinnoDog> hi js2day
<js2day> hey, was afk. new to irc here
<JonathanD> welcome jedijf
<JonathanD> welcome js2day
<ayucuk> help
 * ChinnoDog throws ayucuk a life preserver
<ChinnoDog> must not be helping
<ayucuk> lol
<ayucuk> what is a life preserver?
<ChinnoDog> The foam rings on a boat you throw into the water to rescue people
<ayucuk> i just joined this and i'm trying to figure out how things work, i thought it would show some help, like in the terminal, if i typed in help
<ayucuk> ok, why does it look different than regular messages?
<ChinnoDog> Results vary based on the client. If you get the help from the server it is pretty much useless
<ayucuk> ok
<ChinnoDog> oh. Because it is an action
<ayucuk> im also looking online
 * ChinnoDog slaps ayucuk around a bit with a large trout
<ayucuk> haha
<ayucuk> yea, how do u write stuff like that?
<ChinnoDog> Preface messages with /me to create an action
 * ayucuk jumps
<ayucuk> ok
<ayucuk> i see
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-07-27
<ayucuk> what is ctcp?
<ChinnoDog> I forget what it stands for. It is a set of commands used for passing messages between clients
<ChinnoDog> Sending the version command returns information about the other person's IRC client
<ayucuk> ok client to client protocol
<ayucuk> so, how do u send it?
<ChinnoDog> type /ctcp ChinnoDog version
<ayucuk> oh ok
<ChinnoDog> There are some other ctcp commands but I can't remember them all
<jedijf> info
<ayucuk> ok
<ayucuk> hi to u too jedijf
<ChinnoDog> Thanks. finger is another one. Not all clients support all ctcp commands. It is kind of obscure now.
<ayucuk> hi to you too jedijf
<ayucuk> ok
<pleia2> please don't do that
<ayucuk> do what?
<pleia2> it's rude and will usually get you banned from a channel
<pleia2> ping everyone
<ayucuk> oh i'm sorry
<ayucuk> i am new and im trying out new things i read
<ayucuk> i didnt know i wasnt supposed to do it
<ChinnoDog> Its an unofficial rule of etiquette
<ayucuk> ok
<ayucuk> now i know it
<ayucuk> it wont happen again
<pleia2> thanks :)
<jedijf> do we have mo's etiquette thingy pennbot ready?
<jedijf> ?
<jedijf> etiquette?
<jedijf> irc?
<pleia2> I think that's just about questions
<jedijf> yeah, but it''s still good
<jedijf> it should be handy
<jedijf> questions?
<PennBot> I guess questions are answered with 'oh well', jedijf
<ChinnoDog> haha
<jedijf> or that
<pleia2> lol
<ChinnoDog> PennBot++
<jedijf> ayucuk: welcome, new to linux?
<jedijf> or just irc
<ayucuk> thank you
<ayucuk> i've been using ubuntu for a while now but i've changed it to be the main os very recently
<ayucuk> and now i am exploring new things. i used to get a lot of help reading the community pages, and now just joined it
<ayucuk> what is PennBot?
<PennBot> Rumor has it PennBot is #ubuntu-us-pa's bot or stupid, ayucuk
<ayucuk> haha nice
<jedijf> join?
<PennBot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3077663&postcount=1
<jedijf> ayucuk: ^^^^
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<JonathanD> how goes?
<rmg51> yo
<rmg51> goes ok
 * ChinnoDog yawns
 * teddy-dbear nibbles cookies
<ChinnoDog> mm, cookies.
<ChinnoDog> I haven't eaten any breakfast yet. Thinking about it though.
<rmg51> andrew: you messing with PennBot again?
 * InHisName having had breakfast, wants those cookies to nibble TOO !
<teddy-dbear> you want mt cookies you have to come get them :-/
<teddy-dbear> they will be gone by the time you get here :-D
<ChinnoDog> holy crap. I went downstairs to get a western omlette with homefries and toast and the its huge!
<ChinnoDog> This could sustain me for two days, easy
<JonathanD> bring some here.
<JonathanD> I'm hungry.
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: what kind of toast?
<ChinnoDog> white
<ChinnoDog> and grape jelly
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: when you go downstairs an omlette just APPEARS as if by magic?    My wife has NO interest in being a magician.
<ChinnoDog> There is a whole food court downstairs. It looks like magic to me.
<ChinnoDog> Most of the places have breakfast specials. I decided I would start by sampling the least expensive one first.
<InHisName> You rent a room above a Whole foods market ?  Their omlettes  look really great but way more costly than $1 menu items.   Can't afford that either with expired unemployment.
<ChinnoDog> Not a Whole food court, a whole food court.
<pleia2> pennbot filled up the filesystem
<pleia2> I hate supybots
<jedijf> pleia2: doesn't de dump garbage?
<jedijf> s/de/he/she/it
<pleia2> looks like it went crazy and filled up it's messages.log
<jedijf> mine was doing that a while back too
<ChinnoDog> PennBot's brain exploded
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: Can you fix him?
<pleia2> I'm not restarting it until the reason it killed the box is sorted
<pleia2> I gziped the messages.log, so andrew can download it and look at it later
<jedijf> i think my b0rk was sqlite based
<jthan> pleia2: lulz at a python script (or two) breaking stuff like that
<jthan> Is there a way to only assign a certain amount of disk space (either by percentage or a definite amount) to a user?
<pleia2> yeah, but they're non-trivial to set up
<jthan> Ever since the OLD PennBot died, I see no point. This one doesn't do any of the cool stuff
<ChinnoDog> The new PennBot is to the old PennBot as the Data prototype is told the old Data
<ChinnoDog> s/told/to
<ChinnoDog> If you don't watch Star Trek TNG you have no idea what I am talking about
<ssweeny> i got your back ChinnoDog
<jthan> ssweeny: you would
<teddy-dbear> ChinnoDog: I don't think I ever know what your talking about :-/
<jthan> Random Poll: Is Qdoba on par with Chipotle?
<pleia2> I like them both
<jthan> I'm with you.
<rhpot1991> I haven't had Qdoba, but I love Chipotle
<jthan> You should try Qdoba so you can participate in the random poll :-p
<rhpot1991> Chipotle > Neato Burrito, > Moe's Southwest Grill in Harrisburg area
<rhpot1991> jthan: don't think I have one anywhere around me
<jthan> I'm not fortunate enough to have either without driving about an hour.
<jthan> Sometimes it keeps me awake at night.
<pleia2> there is a chipotle half a block from where I live
<InHisName> Define each:   like.... smililar to chimichanga but with one and two and without three.
<jthan> Let down of the day - OS X can't read ext3. I knew that, but somehow forgot.
<jthan> What a ripoff..
<rhpot1991> jthan: install ubuntu on it, problem solved
<jthan> Been there done that.
<jthan> Didn't end well.
<rhpot1991> thats a shame, long time ago?
<jthan> Eh.. 8.10? Not sure
<rhpot1991> might have better luck now
<rhpot1991> I know someone who just installed 11.04 on an intel macbook and it went no problem
<jthan> Now I just can't stand Ubuntu in general.
<jthan> I don't like Unity.. turned it off.. still just not quick and responsive.
 * jthan heads back to Gentoo
<rhpot1991> sorry to hear that
<rhpot1991> I got used to unity
<rhpot1991> was not a fan at first
<pleia2> that's what most people say
<jthan> It's all a preference thing. I got a new GPU and the drivers just seem spotty for it, so I think that has a lot to do with it.
<JonathanD> Looking forward to putting it on my T60
<JonathanD> and using it for real.
<pleia2> change is hard, but they actually did a nice job on the ui
<JonathanD> It' sort of meh on my 41.
<pleia2> jthan: unity 2d should help with that
<jthan> there are silly little things though - like when I resume from a suspend my dock is gone
<jthan> Also - after a suspend it doesn't let me move anything on my dock. They're stuck where they're at.
<jthan> Can't add new launchers.
<jthan> I don't know. I haven't sat down and looked at it. It was my primary OS for awhile, then Unity came along and I started using my Mac more because I needed to be productive for the end of the school yea.r
<rmg51> I have stuff that seems to need the Gnome top panel to run
<jthan> jthan?
 * InHisName is still using unity between frustrations.
<jthan> oh.. PennBot is dead.
<jthan> I think it says I'm a grumpy old man. True story.
<rhpot1991> most of my annoyances have to do with multiple monitors and synergy
<ChinnoDog> hrm. Found a K6-2/333 in a box I just unpacked. Anyone need one? I'm sure its super fast.
<pleia2> lol
<ChinnoDog> You just need a socket 7 motherboard, I think.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-07-28
<JonathanD> morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey hey
<rmg51> hi hi
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<waltman> http://images.4chan.org/wg/src/1311770961136.jpg
<jackson> salami SamuraiAlba
<SamuraiAlba> hiya
<ChinnoDog> salami?
<jedijf> tacos
<jedijf> moes sw today
<jedijf> that's the plan
<JonathanD> Morning v2.
<teddy-dbear> o/
<ChinnoDog> Anyone have a favorite intranet domain suffix and can tell me why you picked it?
<ChinnoDog> e.g. ssweeny.local
<ChinnoDog> or pleia2.lan
<ChinnoDog> Oh. If I use .local then the computers identity could be confusing since it is used by OSX computers that are not on any domain
<pleia2> people actually use them?
<ChinnoDog> Yes
<ChinnoDog> I am already administering servers on .lan and .local domains for customers
<pleia2> that explains the exchange servers I see pouring .local adresses on to the internet
<pleia2> always wondered about that
<ChinnoDog> http://stats.l.root-servers.org/cgi-bin/dsc-grapher.pl?window=604800&plot=qtype_vs_all_tld&server=L-root
<ChinnoDog> It is used by OSX for workstations not on a domain, a recommended best practice for MS for intranet domains, and I think it might even be default in the Ubuntu hosts file as an alias for the local workstation.
<pleia2> I'm familiar with the tld allocation, I just didn't realize people were actually using it ;)
<pleia2> now I'm curious about lan naming practices, I can't find documented that the .local tld is actually reserved for this purpose (or at all)
<pleia2> I've always used real names that just weren't world routable
 * pleia2 has phone.alderaan.princessleia.com etc
<JonathanD> pleia2: I don't think they're reserved, exactly.
<JonathanD> It was assumed no one would use them.
<pleia2> well, you don't /need/ to reserve 192.168 if you're the governing body giving out addresses either, but they do :)
<JonathanD> Despite not being a valid top-level domain in the Internet, considerable DNS traffic exists, querying the local domain in the public Domain Name System.[1] In June 2009, the L root server received more than 400 such queries per second,[2] ranking 4th in DNS traffic of all TLDs after COM, ARPA, and NET.
<pleia2> yeah well, people also query localhost :)
<pleia2> certainly seems to be a popular thing
<pleia2> and people should probably stop leaking internal dns requests all over the internet, that's not very good form
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: petition for a new rule. Deny DNS service to clients that search for hosts at invalid tlds.
<ChinnoDog> I guess you could also build a DNS server that ignores them
<ChinnoDog> Or create a .local offender blacklist. haha
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-07-29
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: that could have some nasty side effects
<JonathanD> I'd imagine most of the offenders are "innocent" home users with a laptop they use at work.
<JonathanD> The leak occurs because while the work DNS server handles .local, whatever they use at home forwards it.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> Whats up?
<rmg51> me :-D
<JonathanD> So you are!
<rmg51> never know, it could be Teddy ;-)
<JonathanD> Indded.
<JonathanD> Indeed.
<jedijf> happy bday; possibly late ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> Its not my birthday! lol
<ChinnoDog> Perhaps I should not be posting old birthday pics when it is not my birthday
<InHisName> yea, maybe you should do that
<jedijf> perhaps
<jedijf> seesmic doesn't show me that stuff like the native fb (which i never looked at anyway)
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: so it really was a belated bday wish
<ChinnoDog> I need something to eat
<ChinnoDog> Special event in the office over lunch though. If I buy breakfast I will not only have leftovers but I won't eat lunch.
<JonathanD> Morning V2
<teddy-dbear> morning
<ChinnoDog> What is the upgrade path to Morning v2?
<InHisName> apt-get uninstall morning
<InHisName> apt-get install MorningV2
<InHisName> BUT you can only do this when it is NOT morning where you at.
<andrew> ChinnoDog: Evening -> Night -> Midnight -> Morning v1 -> Yikes, It's Late v1 -> Yikes, It's Late v2 -> Sleep -> Morning v2
<rmg51> PennBot?
<andrew> Haven't had time to look at the logs
<andrew> been to busy cursing Ubuntu for locking up often
<rmg51> did it to me once yesterday
<andrew> rmg51: lp 815996 is my log of what's going on
<rmg51> means nothing to me
<rmg51> I never go through the logs to see what may be causing the trouble
<jedijf> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/815996
<jedijf> hahah no pennbot to spit this out DOH!
<jedijf> Desktop occasionally freezes/locks up when switching workspaces
<jedijf> Ubuntu “compiz” package Bugs Bug #815996
<jedijf> Reported by Andrew Keyes on 2011-07-25
<rmg51> I'll just wait for 11.10 and hope for the best
<andrew> why not just 12.04 LTC?
<andrew> why not just 12.04 LTS?
<andrew> YARRRR
<andrew> just happened again
<ChinnoDog> Just wait for Zany Zebra
<rmg51> I could just go back to XP
<ChinnoDog> DOS 6.22 ftw
<rmg51> I could do that with Teddy"s old laptop
<rmg51> Windows 3.11
<jedijf> andrew: i can't remember the app, but it checks for updates...see if that is running when it happens
<jedijf> it used to freeze my system until i removed it
<andrew> jedijf: It's now between Compiz and nvidia
<rmg51> ati on this laptop
<jedijf> apt-xapian-index
<jedijf> that was the abuser ^^^ cpu spikage
<andrew> jedijf: Are you familiar with pad.lv?
<jedijf> andrew: no
<ChinnoDog> cake++
<teddy-dbear> chocolate++
<teddy-dbear> and no PeenBot to keep score :P
<rhpot1991> tea++
<ChinnoDog> You are comparing tea to chocolate and cake?
<jedijf> http://www.admin-magazine.com/News/Happy-Sys-Admin-Day
<rmg51> you need something to wash them down
<rhpot1991> ChinnoDog: I'll take tea over chocolate or cake any day :)
<rhpot1991> also beer
<rhpot1991> bonus points for chocolate tea?
<rhpot1991> or chocolate beer
<andrew> jedijf: well, you are now http://pad.lv/1
<andrew> launchpad shortener
<jedijf> i saw
<jedijf> :)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-07-30
<ChinnoDog> My windows don't snap anymore in Unity
<ChinnoDog> Unity is :-(
<InHisName> My windows don't snap either, because I changed setting to wobble instead.
<InHisName> Oh, yes, morning everyone
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<waltman> Darn, I was actually awake before 7:11, but wasn't on IRC yet. :(
<jedijf>  it's a race?
<waltman> Isn't everything?
<jedijf> apparently not for the shipitsociety hackathon
<jedijf> where the heck are they? doors open at 8:30
<waltman> Still asleep? Doors don't open for another 45 minutes!
<ChinnoDog> I miss my task bar
<rmg51> ChinnoDog: your back to using Windows?
<ChinnoDog> no, I mean... I guess I mean I miss my gnome-panel
<ChinnoDog> You know what I'm talking about. It's MISSING.
<rmg51> I have both of mine :-D
<rmg51> of course I'm not using Unity :P
<rmg51> I'm off to pick up Mom
<jedijf> @load weather
<jedijf> @fail
<ChinnoDog> How do I reload my panel in unity?
<ChinnoDog> I can't 'killall gnome-panel' anymore
<ChinnoDog> oh. 'killall unity-panel-service'
<ChinnoDog> didn't help though. Banshee still not showing on sound menu
<ChinnoDog> yay got it to work
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-07-31
<JonathanD> morning.
<waltman> morning.
<JonathanD> waltman!
<JonathanD> Whats up?
<waltman> Not much. Just woke up.
<waltman> You?
<JonathanD> not a whole lot
<waltman> bbiab.
<rmg51> morning
 * waltman yawns
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-07-23
<InHisName> Woot Shirt has a bacon shirt - perfect for Mr. Bacon:  samuarialbi(sp) ?
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<ChinnoDog> bacon
<MutantTurkey> baacon man
<waltman> ChinnoDog: I had bacon yesterday. It was good.
<ChinnoDog> I don't have any bacon
<MutantTurkey> yum bacon for breakfast today
<ChinnoDog> So where do I get Ubuntu for Android?
<Irishmanluke> lol
<IdleOne> ChinnoDog: I don't think you can yet
<rmg51> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<rmg51> as close as you can get ^^
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-07-24
<ChinnoDog> Aww. No pocket Ubuntu for me.
<plurworldinc> hi everyone
<teddy-dbear> hi
<plurworldinc> good evening
<ChinnoDog> hi plurworldinc
<plurworldinc> did i miss alot last week
<plurworldinc> hello to you too
<JonathanD> Hi plurworldinc
<plurworldinc> I am having some major Gnome issues tonight
<ChinnoDog> Beat those gnomes into submission
<plurworldinc> i wish, if i could get them on my screen, right now I am stuck with Unity
<teddy-dbear> I'm not sure why anyone would want to run gnome3
<plurworldinc> I love my Gnome 3, I have found it to be elegant and easy to use. Unity not so much
<rmg51> for me there isn't much difference between Unity and Gnome3
<plurworldinc> there isn't a huge difference just the little things that matters to me. I like the way Gnome 3 handles multi workspaces. The add ons are nice, but Unity does do a better job with that.
<ChinnoDog> I am going to finally set up my rebuilt linux box tonight. I need to decide if I am going to use Mint or Ubuntu. I feel obligated to give Unity a chance because pleia2 turns her noes up at Mint.
<plurworldinc> go Ubuntu!!!! and add Gnome Shell just for kicks
<rmg51> then go with xfce
<plurworldinc> try them all, it's worth seeing the difference for you can see what you like and what will work for you.
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: no I don't, you should try out Mint and use it if you like it
<ChinnoDog> I did try out Mint and I do like. But if Unity is the path to the future I should learn it instead. I know that is an unpopular view in the open source community but it is the only way to concentrate knowledge ala Microsoft
<plurworldinc> Unity is the new flagship interface for Ubuntu. It's pretty easy to work around and take a little getting use to at first coming off of the Gnome or KDE interface.
<plurworldinc> Can you install Unity in Mint yet?
<pleia2> you can in Fedora, I don't think it's in Mint
 * rmg51 is waiting for Unity to just go away :P
<plurworldinc> i would guess if you can install Synaptic Package Manager in Mint, you should be able to install Unity from there since Mint was based off of Ubuntu
<InHisName> Would you rather have Metro instead ?
<plurworldinc> NOT METRO!!!!!!!
<plurworldinc> as much as I love Gnome 3, Unity has HUD and it's amazing. Plus it would be great to learn how to use for the future
<waltman> hud = heads up display?
<plurworldinc> Yes
<waltman> don't you need special hardware for that, too?
<pleia2> no, it works both in Unity 2D and 3D
<plurworldinc> One of the highlights to Unity is also the growing number of lenses , i am still trying to figure out how that works
<JonathanD> Tis bedtime.
<InHisName> ZZZzzzzsssss
<JonathanD> Goodnight oflks.
<JonathanD> folsk
<JonathanD> I give up.
<JonathanD> Come to fosscon!
<plurworldinc> when and where
<JonathanD> August 11th. Philadelphia PA.
<JonathanD> 8th and callowhill
<plurworldinc> i just looked it up and I want to go, i will see you there
<JonathanD> plurworldinc: make sure you register, and invite your friends.
<waltman> ubuntu's telling me "5 packages can be updated." You mean it's downloading things on its own?
<waltman> do I still have to run apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade, or just the latter?
<pleia2> the update manager does an apt-get update regularly (daily or something)
<plurworldinc> i am on the site right now and I am planning on bring my father in law since he was the one to teach me all about Linux and Open Source software
<waltman> pleia2: cool, so then I just need to do dist-upgrade?
<pleia2> waltman: yeah
<waltman> Ubuntu is so helpful!
<plurworldinc> now are you doing a fresh install of Ubuntu
<waltman> Not exactly. Last week I got a linode in anticipation of switching my home network from dsl to comcast. The linode's running the latest ubuntu.
<plurworldinc> ok,
<waltman> Things seem to be working, mostly, but it's kludgier than I'd like.
<plurworldinc> good night everyone
<pleia2> waltman: oh, heh, I still use Debian for servers
<pleia2> (except the ubuntupennsylvania.org server, because that would be wrong :))
<waltman> pleia2: My home box is debian testing. But this gave me an excuse to finally try out ubuntu.
 * pleia2 nods
<jthan> waltman: "kludgier?"
<waltman> jthan: Well, one accepts a certain level of kludge.
<jthan> Can you define that word, my friend?
<waltman> http://catb.org/jargon/html/K/kludge.html
<waltman> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kludge
<jthan> Thanks.
<waltman> You've seriously never heard that term before?
<waltman> It's quite common amount programmers.
<pleia2> and not to be confused with "cruft" ;)
<waltman> No, of course not. Cruft is the residue left behind by kludges.
<jthan> I never heard that word before.
<waltman> It's pronounced with a long u, in case you were wondering. :)
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> *yawn*
<jthan> Morning guys!
<jthan> Who has a raspberry pi
<cythes> pleia2: You going to be in town for FOSSCON?
<pleia2> cythes: unfortunately not
<JonathanD> She's not cythes :(
<cythes> Q.Q
<JonathanD> She doesn't love us anymore ;)
<jedijf> i think she's going to surprise us
<JonathanD> She should.
<pleia2> my travel budget is about -$2000 :)
<pleia2> surprise trip to OSCON didn't help
<JonathanD> I can provide a crumpled up dollar bill, 3 lifesavers, and a spoon in travel assistance.
<JonathanD> I'm not sure if the spoon is used or not.
<JonathanD> I'm not sure why I had a spoon in my pocket actually.
<cythes> I have 125$ + another 110$ on the way from the CDC lol
<jedijf> pleia2: i know the feeling, new pool, 2 new bathrooms, and the main sewer pipe just blew so have to excavate front lawn - 50k ....*gone* poof
<JonathanD> roku
<JonathanD> on woot
<JonathanD> #40
<JonathanD> $40
<pleia2> jedijf: ouch
<JonathanD> jedijf: yikes...
<jedijf> oh yeah, and lightening a week ago blew fios - tivo and one other little kitchen tv
<jedijf> 5 minutes after i arrived home from HOPE
<jedijf> boom
<cythes> Nothing like listning to the sherlock holmes soundtrack while writing code lol
<jedijf> not that bad though 35k was pool
<jedijf> bathroom guy almost had a heart attack when Cindy told him she flushed toilet and it came up through the new tub - glad i was at work
<pleia2> hehe
<jedijf> the timing is just insane...too many projects at once - still waiting for peco and new fence stuff to get pool approved (swimming anyway)
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> July wasn't actually supposed to be a busy month for me, but it exploded into much insanity
<jedijf> it was good though, that award and some of the posts about it are insane...i am like i wish i knew..heh, i do
<pleia2> it was good :)
<jedijf> and a new krumbauch too
<jedijf> yeah, busy good month for pleia2
<pleia2> he's so cute
<waltman> pleia2: did they at least give you a conference pass since they were giving you an award?
<pleia2> waltman: yes :) I could have attended the whole week if I wanted (couldn't get the time off in such short notice, especially since I was coming back from *another* trip when I found out)
<waltman> nice!
<waltman> I wish I'd gone this year.
<waltman> I'm feeling the need to get away somewhere.
<waltman> Portland's awesome.
<JonathanD> pleia2: jedijf will come pick you up and drive you here for fosscon.
<JonathanD> Right jedijf?
<pleia2> I have to be honest, aside from the keynotes you can get similar quality talks at the likes of Ohio LinuxFest and SCaLE
<pleia2> (and those are much cheaper)
<pleia2> and the expo at SCaLE is epic
<waltman> where's SCaLE? Southern California?
<pleia2> yeah, los angeles
<pleia2> did you know John Kirk lives in LA now? it was weird seeing him at SCaLE :)
<waltman> that sounds vaguely familiar
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-07-25
<InHisName> jedijf: what was wrong with OLD pool that you needed a new one ?
<jthan> InHisName: Deeper, better diving board, more slides.
<InHisName> jedijf: a diving board ?   You might be the only pool with one in NJ.  Check and see if Guiness might like to list it?
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Howdy rmg51
<JonathanD> Just over 2 weeks...
<rmg51> and I still don't know if I can make it
<JonathanD> :(
<rmg51> I may have to be a drop in
<JonathanD> rmg51: at least to say hi ::P
<rmg51> JonathanD: if I make it I'll hang out with jedijf in the Ubuntu village thing
<JonathanD> I'll be around.
<JonathanD> I don't expect to have time to actually listen to a complete talk... anywhere :P
<jedijf> InHisName: old house had old pool - house gone - so now needed a pool (not me, the boss)
<jedijf> in pa, btw, i live in pa work in nj
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-07-26
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanS> Morning.
<waltman> Morning.
<andrew> Is it?
<ChinnoDog> In some parts of the world.
<ChinnoDog> gobble
<MutantTurkey> barkbark
<ChinnoDog> sup Turkey
<MutantTurkey> not much
<jthan> Moooo
<ChinnoDog> Time for cow tipping
<jthan> I always wanted to try that.
<ChinnoDog> It seems dumb and cruel
<jthan> Yeah, I guess.
<ChinnoDog> I'll approve of your plan if you push them onto a bed of pillows
<jthan> Merr..
<jthan> I didn't say I would try it. I just said I wanted to.
<MutantTurkey> cows sleep sitting down...
<MutantTurkey> a myth purported by city folks...
<jthan> I live in an area surrounded by farms, and you sir are wrong.
<ChinnoDog> Then it would only be cow rolling
<jthan> Cows do sleep standing up, and cow tipping is a real thing.
<ssweeny> that is true
<jthan> Not all the time, albeit..
<jthan> but if you walk into a field, some are standing and sleeping at night.
<ChinnoDog> How do you know they are sleeping?
<jthan> If they're not sleeping they are grazing most of the time.
<ChinnoDog> What I mean is, how do you know if a cow that is standing motionless in the dark is sleeping?
<jthan> Shot in the dark. but most times if it's sleeping its head isn't down like if it is chewing on pieces of vegetation
<ChinnoDog> It is like that when it is awake and not eating too
<ChinnoDog> I think you should make us a youtube video of you identifying sleeping cows
<jthan> lol. I mean.. I'm only going to have three weeks at home. Would that truly be a good use of my time?
<pleia2> lol
<ChinnoDog> Yes, for the lols
<jthan> I will think about it while I'm flying home tomorrow
<ChinnoDog> It can be a testament to your curiosity.
<MutantTurkey> yawn
<jthan> I wish they still made Diggnation :-(
<jthan> Anyone ever watch hak5?
<jedijf> darren and snubs? nah
<waltman> hak5?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-07-27
<jthan> waltman: It's a podcast. Subpar.
<InHisName> jthan, maybe you should google the issue first.  Try giraffe tipping, That is the only large animal I found that sleeps standing up.
<InHisName> Are there many giraffes near your home ?
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hey
<waltman> Morning.
<pleia2> just so you know, you can paypal your money for sysadmin flowers to lyz@princessleia.com ;)
<waltman> pleia2: @--->-----
<pleia2> thanks waltman :)
<Irishmanluke> win 3
<pleia2> win 27 \o/
<JonathanD> win 1372
<ChinnoDog> win 19683
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-07-28
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> morning, JonathanD
 * InHisName waddles off to 3rd nap
<JonathanD> Hey InHisName
<InHisName> Hey is for horses?
<JonathanD> yes.
<rmg51> Hay
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-07-29
<InHisName> Good Evening
<waltman> *Yawn*
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> *Yawn*
<InHisName> waltman needs some bedtime, too much yawnin'
<InHisName> Morning everybody else
<rmg51> waltman: should have come with me for my morning walk
<rmg51> I would have given him something to yawn about
<rmg51> 7.1 miles today
<waltman> rmg51: I went to bed around 10:30 last night and got nearly 8 hours of sleep!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-07-22
<rmg51> Morning
 * InHisName streaches high
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<InHisName> Morning everything else (does that include chocoholic bears ?)
<teddy-dbear> works for me
<ChinnoDog> morning
<ChinnoDog> Official ubuntuforums hacked message arrived in my inbox this morning.
<jedijf> it's my phishing attempt....
<jedijf> nah, already have all the passwords
<ChinnoDog> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/07/ubuntu-forum-hacked-users-advised-to-change-passwords
<jedijf> should have got my email yesterday
<jedijf> Sun, Jul 21, 2013 at 7:46 AM
<jedijf> http://ubuntupennsylvania.org/?p=167
<jedijf> This entry was posted on Sunday, July 21st, 2013 at 11:51 am and is filed under News.
<jedijf> then i tired to post to forums......
<jedijf> tried
<ChinnoDog> ha
<jthan> .....Ubuntu forums got hacked?
<jthan> The world is clearly ending, folks.
<ChinnoDog> Comments on the article blame an old version of vBulletin.
<rmg51> JonathanD: we need to talk about the PACS main meeting in Sept.
<rmg51> I got an email from Don
<rmg51> he wants to pin down the schedule for the year
<JonathanD> Ok.
<JonathanD> What do you need from me? :)
<rmg51> just need to know if you can do a Fooscon talk
<rmg51> Fooscon?
<rmg51> where did that come from
<JonathanD> rmg51: I can do a talk.
<JonathanD> Not on Fooscon though.
<rmg51> Fosscon will do
<rmg51> he is still asking for open office
<rmg51> I'll email him that you can do a Fosscon talk
<rmg51> if he still wants open office he'll just have to find someone hinself
<rmg51> hinself?
<rmg51> I can't type tonight
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-07-23
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<teddy-dbear> o/
<ChinnoDog> I am full of Chipotle
<waltman> the only thing I've ever gotten at chipotle is their chicken burrito bowl.
<waltman> maybe once I got an actual burrito
<ChinnoDog> imho the Barbacoa is the best
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-07-24
<qkall> anyone getting ubuntu edge? i wish i had the disposable income :/
<qkall> makes me want to sell drugs/my body
<rmg51> good luck with that
<qkall> i'm more or less trying to comment on how awesome it looks
<rmg51> I'm not following all that too closely
<qkall> its glorious - you carry your phone as your desktop/media player
<rmg51> read about it this morning
<qkall> i think 32mil is crazy but theyre already close to 4mil in two days so...
<rmg51> wait and see
<qkall> yeah i hope theyre sucessful
<qkall> and/or shuttleworth gives the rest
<qkall> i want a ubuntu phone
<[HCI]Maraakate> i was going to say id rather just have striaght debian
<[HCI]Maraakate> then i realized i was in ubuntu channel
<[HCI]Maraakate> lolz
<rmg51> we don't care
<rmg51> we can make fun of anybody for no reason at all
<TheLordOfTime> lol
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<jedijf> Morning
<JonathanD> hi jedijf
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<jedijf> Want an Ubuntu Edge at a lower price? Get yours today with a range of new perks announced: http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge/x/3927028?c=activity
<jedijf> rmg51: i am thinking focus on 12.04 lts for the installfest - but also have 13.04 - and a local repo server for updating
<rmg51> k
<rmg51> I still have 12.04 discs
<jedijf> cool - bring them - i'll check what i have
<rmg51> and 11.10
<jedijf> i hope to get to mc and grab a bunch of sticks too
<jedijf> forget the 11's
<rmg51> just sayin'
<teddy-dbear> I haz chocolate :-D
<jedijf> oh guess what - steve is the new director at NTR - you remember steve right? came to manayunk diner release party
<jedijf> stan must have retired
<rmg51> 'bout time
<rmg51> but I haven't been to NTR in quite some time
<JonathanD> jedijf: invite steve to fosscon.
<jedijf> JonathanD: that was steve in channel the other day - he went pm with me - suttibu or similar
<jedijf> said he would be contacting you
<jedijf> in channel being fosscon
<JonathanD> oh, awesome.
<jedijf> i think we asked about table space....
<jedijf> it would be a great place for him to get volunteers
<jedijf> i will try to see him in person before the 10th
<JonathanD> jedijf: running out of time.
<JonathanD> jedijf: we hit up monetate last night.
<JonathanD> THey are in a serious hiring spree.
<JonathanD> SO I mentioned "oh it's probably too late for this year" but I'm wondering.
<JonathanD> jedijf: that said, we have a substantial surplus. Anything extra is either going towards prizes or next year.
<Samuraialba> good bacon to all!
<ChinnoDog> sup
<Samuraialba> nm u?
<ChinnoDog> not much. Troubleshooting a random crash.
<Samuraialba> I need to install PF...
<InHisName> So, who's spent $$ on this edge already ?
<ChinnoDog> It looks like a pretty risky investment to me.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-07-25
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> Whats up?
<rmg51> too early for anything to be happening
<rmg51> at least for me
<JonathanD> rmg51: nah
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<InHisName> mawnin'
<ChinnoDog> morning
<teddy-dbear> o/
<JonathanD> HI
<ChinnoDog> hi JonathanD
<JonathanD> hi ChinnoDog
<JonathanD> come to fosscon.
<ChinnoDog> no.
<ChinnoDog> Ok, I will at least look at the agenda.
<ChinnoDog> Not interested in the content. No offense meant to the speakers.
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: for the future, give us a topic that may have enticed you to attend
 * waltman takes offense anyway
<ChinnoDog> :-p
<waltman> ChinnoDog: I make no claims about my talk, but I can guarantee you that John Ashmead's talk will both entertain and blow your mind.
<waltman> Also, if you're not even remotely interested in 3d printing spleens, well, then, I don't know what to say. :)
<ChinnoDog> I don't have time to be interested in everything.
<jedijf> grump
<MutantTurkey> anyone have a fan replacement for a T61?
<MutantTurkey> my dads kicked out
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: I have a T61 with a busted screen.
<MutantTurkey> alright well hold up, I ordred a T60 fan cage by accident, do you recon that will fit?
<MutantTurkey> I think my dad has a t61, not sure it might be a t60
<MutantTurkey> i just asked him
<ChinnoDog> turkeytech to the rescue
<ChinnoDog> Replacing laptop fans is labor intensive.
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: I think it fits
<MutantTurkey> ok i'll see
<MutantTurkey> hopefully
<ChinnoDog> I connected my Android softphone to ekiga.net. I haven't figured out the utility of this yet though.
<ChinnoDog> I guess that means anyone can call me at ChinnoDog@ekiga.net if they have a SIP phone connected to sipbroker.
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: I use voip.ms for a DID
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: so I can call in/out
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: So you pay a monthly fee for a DID?
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: yes. $1
<ChinnoDog> Not bad I suppose.
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: I set it up for fosscon actually.
<JonathanD> it connects with an asterisk install on a linode.
<JonathanD> has IVR and everything.
<ChinnoDog> IVR provided by them or you set it up in asterisk?
<JonathanD> I set it in asterisk
<JonathanD> the DID goes to asterisk, asterisk takes it to the IVR
<JonathanD> then it cna connect to me or crissi or whatever.
<ChinnoDog> The site says they provide IVR though. Is that extra?
<JonathanD> I don't think it is.
<JonathanD> I just wanted to run my own :)
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: did you get assigned an ekiga # also ?  Mine is 822458, need to check to see if I am fully functional with them today.  I could try calling you  if I had a #.
<ChinnoDog> huh? What is the number for?
<InHisName> I've been running asterisk for 5+ years here at my home.  A bit stale around the edges due to studying for Cisco certs, now passed.
<ChinnoDog> My SIP address is ChinnoDog@ekiga.net. What else is there to know?
<InHisName> For dialing from one ekiga subscriber to another ?
<InHisName> I can't dial from phone a sip address.
<ChinnoDog> If Ekiga provides a DID I don't know about it.
<InHisName> Not a public DID just for ekiga
<InHisName> I am Prayer@ekiga.net   I think.
<InHisName> You'll probably get my IVR with flaws with no route to human.
<ChinnoDog> Either it doesn't work or I don't know how to dial it
<ChinnoDog> lunch time. bbiab
<JonathanD> you can hit mine at 267-225-9042
<JonathanD> to hear the asterisk IVR
<InHisName> seems to be failed in registration right now.
<InHisName> I already did 2 days ago.
<InHisName> Heard both Crissi and the asterisk lady on yours.
<JonathanD> oh, yeah.
<Chat7412> Ho
<Chat7412> Hi
<jedijf> hello
<Chat7412> How are u
<jedijf> peachey
<jedijf> and you?
<Chat7412> Asl
<Chat7412> I'm ok just chilling
<Chat7412> Are u there
<jedijf> no, i'm here
<Chat7412> asl
<ChinnoDog> hi Chat7412
<Chat7412> U male or female
<Chat7412> Hi
<Chat7412> Are you there jedijf
<ChinnoDog> lol
<jedijf> i am here
<Chat7412> Yoooooo
<InHisName> in and out with few real words....
<ChinnoDog> I don't think he is coming back this time.
<jedijf> asl
<InHisName> the word "meme" was used correctly on reddit and they're all abuzz about it.
<JonathanD> I miss Chat7412
<JonathanD> Does anyone else miss Chat7412?
<InHisName> no
<JonathanD> I felt we were so close.
<InHisName> Awww, you liberals are all alike !
<ChinnoDog> Why is it so complicated to start KDE without a window manager?
<ChinnoDog> I give up. For now.
<InHisName> No management of the montior/window/etc ?
<ChinnoDog> I have a remote window manager
<ChinnoDog> I don't need a window manager to run in Ubuntu
<ChinnoDog> I can't run KDE in multi window mode using Xming unless it runs without the window manager.
<ChinnoDog> I killed kwin after launch to verify that it will work.
<InHisName> oh
<ChinnoDog> KDE does me a "favor" and ensures that a window manager is running though. If I set KDEWM before launch to be blank or to /dev/null then it starts up kwin since neither of those are valid window managers.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-07-26
<qkall> anyone on here familiar with bitlbee or centerim
<MobileTurkey> jedijf: JonathanD: ping
<MobileTurkey> at la familia house with the troubled t61, threw new fan on, still its not running. it kicks on for a second at boot up, then turns off but never kicks back on when the cpu if hot
<MobileTurkey> seems kind of whacky
<MobileTurkey> likeso :http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/T61-and-prior-T-series-ThinkPad/T61-Fan-Issue-Spins-up-silently-at-POST-then-never-again/td-p/900545
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> o/
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: blow out the heatsink and try another power adapter
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: and does it boot and run?
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> We live so close and I still haven't met adom
<JonathanD> We're having a geeknic this sunday.
<JonathanD> adom, ChinnoDog, come to geeknic so you can meet.
<ChinnoDog> What geeknic?
<JonathanD> the one we just decided to have.
<JonathanD> at wissahickon gorge
<ChinnoDog> That is a long way to go given that no one else is going since you just made it up.
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: we have at least 4 going so far :)
<JonathanD> and kyle made it up, not me.
<JonathanD> http://geeknic.org/?p=197
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-07-27
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning?
<InHisName> afternoon
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-07-28
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> Morning rmg51
<jedijf> picnic today at valley green inn
<jedijf> http://geeknic.org/?p=197
<JonathanD> GEEKNIC
<rmg51> me and the bear are not going to make it :P
<waltman> :(
<rmg51> it's a Mom thing
<rmg51> know anyone who wants to babysit a 92 year old baby?
<waltman> bring her to the geeknic!
<rmg51> too much trouble just getting her out of the aptment
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-07-21
 * InHisName wonders if a Looooong silence just occurred ?
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Ubuntu runs fast on my laptop when Windows is not running.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-07-22
<ChinnoDog> Ok, maybe not as fast as I thought though. I wish I had an SSD for it.
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-07-23
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> morning.
<lazyPower> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> It is always morning in here.
<waltman> ChinnoDog: Morning.
<ChinnoDog> I ran out of morning an hour and 15 minutes ago.
<pleia2> I didn't
<pleia2> good morning waltman!
<waltman> pleia2: Good afternoon!
<pleia2> :)
<waltman> Some Drexel friends are indoctrinating me into the cult of Ingress.
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> I've resisted because I'm afraid it would take over my life (and drain my phone battery)
<waltman> yeah, it makes my poor iPhone very hot
<waltman> granted, right now it feels like 100F out there in Philly :(
<pleia2> ick
<pleia2> I was in Darmstadt last week and it was in the 80s and 90s, and they don't have AC
<waltman> I'm trying to think of it as an excuse to do some more walking at lunch.
<waltman> ugh
<pleia2> apparently it doesn't get that hot often, and power is mega expensive there anyway
<pleia2> /more/ walking??
<waltman> yes!
<pleia2> when it's 100 I don't even move :)
<pleia2> hehe
<waltman> well, officially it's only 89
<waltman> I've got 5338 steps today so far.
<pleia2> nice
<waltman> most of that is my commute
<pleia2> when I stop being sick, I hope to get back up in the rankings (gallbladder comes out tomorrow! yay!)
<waltman> good luck!
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> I'm gonna watch Repo! tonight in preparation
<ChinnoDog> Isn't that a movie about reposessed organs?
<pleia2> yep
<ChinnoDog> I don't think I've seen it but I remember reading the description on Netflix.
<pleia2> it's gross, scary and awesome
<ChinnoDog> I will have to watch it.
<pleia2> plus I'm a sucker for musicals (and I have a massive crush on Anthony Head)
<ChinnoDog> I just installed Ingress on my phone. I hope I don't regret this.
<ChinnoDog> waltman: I need a clever agent name. Suggestions?
<waltman> I confess I just picked "waltman"
<pleia2> hehe
<ChinnoDog> C'mon now. Where is the creativity?
<pleia2> I have friends who wake up at 2am and drive a half hour to capture things, or whatever
<pleia2> crazies
<pleia2> (I'd totally do that, save me)
<ChinnoDog> lol. I don't know what this game is. I only installed it because it was mentioned.
<ChinnoDog> It sounds like something I wanted to build a long time ago so I had to try it.
<waltman> It's not really obvious what you're supposed to do.
<ChinnoDog> Knowing me it will take me the rest of the day to come up with an agent name.
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> that's why I use the waltman method of name picking
<pleia2> except for on my xbox where someone already has pleia2 :(
<ChinnoDog> Someone took ChinnoDog on xbox. Thinks you never thought could happen...
<ChinnoDog> s/thinks/things/
<ChinnoDog> k and g are not even close to each other on my keyboard yet I make that typo a lot. I must have a short circuit.
<pleia2> me too
<ChinnoDog> waltman: So.. what faction do I want to be part of?
<waltman> The two people I know in the game are green, so that's what I picked.
<waltman> green good, blue bad :)
<ChinnoDog> Ok, I am gree now
<ChinnoDog> green
<waltman> yay!
<waltman> ChinnoDog: where are you located?
<ChinnoDog> Manassas, VA
<waltman> There are a ton of portals around Drexel, but out in the burbs where I live they're few and far between.
<ChinnoDog> I don't know what that means yet
<waltman> If you're lucky one of the more experienced green folks in your area will notice you and invite you to a meetup. Philly just had a green meetup for newbies last night.
<waltman> There are tutorials in the game you can work through.
<ChinnoDog> A "green meetup"...
<ChinnoDog> Are all the little white dots other players?
<waltman> no.
<ChinnoDog> What are they then?
<waltman> They basically energy to recharge your "health".
<waltman> it takes power (xm) to do things. When you walk around, any little dots near you are attracted to you and restore your xm.
<waltman> it's "exotic matter" being released by the "portals"
<waltman> but really it's gamification to get you to walk :)
<ChinnoDog> So.. when does this become fun?
<waltman> Umm, there are some cool graphics and sound effects when you do things to portals.
<waltman> The point of the game, afaict, is to claim portals (usually tied to local landmarks) and link them together. The other side tries to prevent you from doing that.
<waltman> You can fire at portals controlled by the other faction and knock them out and claim them for your faction.
<ChinnoDog> What do I get for this?
<ChinnoDog> High score?
<waltman> Get more exercise? Meet new nerdy friends?
<ChinnoDog> My level of enthusiasm for this is waning. I don't need a silly game like this to do that.
<adom> hey, someone teach me what " -- " does plox
<adom> i.e. mosh --ssh="ssh -p 2222" adam@supercoolserver.com -- screen -dr oldscreensession
<adom> it SSHs to the server and starts a screen session, but i only get /bin/sh and have to run /bin/bash for some reason.
<adom> I'm convinced its the "--" part, I just want to learn how it works.
<adom> Like magnets.
<adom> Tried Googling, but pretty hard thing to search for.
<adom> Will check back...
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-07-24
<ChinnoDog> night time
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples,dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> Daytime
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-07-25
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<jedijf> rmg51: teddy-dbear you guys are free and available for 8/9, right?
<rmg51> yep
<teddy-dbear> I'm always free
<jedijf> gonna start balsting emails soon......maybe.....f'in west coast
<rmg51> just waiting for registration to open
<jedijf> shhhhh
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-07-27
<rmg51> registered
<square-r00t> .win 4
<square-r00t> oops
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-07-20
<rmg51> Morning
<lazyPower> \o
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8xwLWb0lLY - the all american burger in teh first 2:00 - priceless america.
<lazyPower> we win again
<lazyPower> possible NSFW as it has a bikini clad female in a hot tub. viewer discression advised.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-07-21
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning people, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> \o
<lazyPower> big day today for anyone watching the container space. Kubes 1.0 launch party
<ChinnoDog> What is Kubes?
<lazyPower> Kubernetes, the container cluster manager from google
<lazyPower> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUFGoWMPXWE
<lazyPower> if you wanted to know more about kubernetes - here's the rundown
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-07-22
<rmg51> Morning
<CyberTails> Hey Folks, I was wondering on what you mean by "Upcycling" with FOSSCon? :)
<jedijf> Upcycling, also known as creative reuse, is the process of transforming by-products, waste materials, useless and/or unwanted products into new materials or products of better quality or for better environmental value.
<jedijf> so, other os' useless, is our useful. Not recycle, but rather *upcycle*
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<JonathanD> Morning.
<jedijf> CyberTails: Upcycling, also known as creative reuse, is the process of transforming  by-products, waste materials, useless and/or unwanted products into new  materials or products of better quality or for better environmental value.
<jedijf> 07:36 < jedijf> so, other os' useless, is our useful. Not recycle, but rather *upcycle*
<CyberTails> Ah Okay, Thanks for that
<CyberTails> Which Flavors are we going to be needing for th Installfest?
<CyberTails> the*
<jedijf> CyberTails: I like Lubu - buit bring whatever you'd like - it's open - we can demo and let the end-user make their own decision
<jedijf> rmg51: likes Xubu  /someone must like Kubu etc
<jedijf> ntr machines probably not ubu worthy, but someone may bring a machine that is
<JonathanD> jedijf: I need a new x series :P
<jedijf> ntr is currently using mint for their builds
<CyberTails> I'd like to use Debian to help folks (I have the 3 DVD Set of Images for i386) but I don't think it's exactly "User-Friendly)
<JonathanD> I don't understand why I can't find the logo svg.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-07-23
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<lazyPower> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters, power twins and everything else
<ChinnoDog> hola
<ChinnoDog> I accidewntally figured out why my laptop doesn't boot every time I upgrade my kernel.
<ChinnoDog> My nVidia driver doesn't build under 3.16 so it would silently fail every time. Rebuilding initramfs and running update-grub under livecd fixes it but it must not have all the modules.
<jthan> Get arch!
<jthan> :-p
<ChinnoDog> :-p
<waltman> Get a Mac!
<lazyPower> unpossible!
<ChinnoDog> I was wrong. I fixed the driver conflict but updating kernels still results in an unbootable system.
<ChinnoDog> I see the BIOS screen, then it asks me for the LUKS keys for my volumes, then I end up at a grub prompt.
<ChinnoDog> uh.. I found a suspicious line in my /boot/grub.cfg after running update-grub...
<ChinnoDog> linux   /vmlinuz-3.19.0-23-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-Win8 ro rootflags=subvol=@  quiet splash $vt_handoff
<ChinnoDog> If I change the name of the Win8 LV then update-grub changes the name in grub.cfg.
<ChinnoDog> It is fixed. That took forever. Now running on kernel 3.19 and can reboot after kernel upgrades.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-07-24
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters, power twins and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-07-26
<teddy-dbear> hi
<teddy-dbear> bye
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-07-25
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-07-26
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> o/
<MutantTurkey> what's up folks
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-07-27
<ChinnoDog> Hi MutantTurkey
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-07-28
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> o/
<rmg51> it's almost time for me to leave to get my throat cut once again :P
<rmg51> lucky 13 ;-)
<rmg51> time to go
<waltman> rmg51: Umm?
<rmg51> waltman: vocal cord surgery
<rmg51> just got back
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-07-29
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
<teddy-dbear> o/
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-07-30
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-07-31
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-07-24
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-07-25
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-07-26
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-07-27
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-07-28
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<InHisName> Now it's afternoon, so, good afternoon teddy-dbear
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-07-29
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-07-30
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-07-23
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-07-24
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-07-25
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<InHisName> teddy-dbear:  are one of these names associated with PACS Linux speaker for last many sessions ?
<InHisName> Hello anyone checking in, today ?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-07-26
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<InHisName> any humans or teddy bears checking in this evening ?
<msalvatore> Hi.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-07-27
<InHisName> Hello msalvatore
<swift110> hey
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<InHisName> Morning teddy-dbear !
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-07-28
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-07-29
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-07-22
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> chirp chirp
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-07-23
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-07-24
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-07-25
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-07-26
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-07-27
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-07-28
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
